# Mecklenburg: Wanderwege E9a und E9 empfehlenswert?



## DerBergschreck (26. Oktober 2015)

Für eine einwöchige Rundtour durch Mecklenburg-Vorpommern suche ich mangels Ortskenntnis geeignete Strecken fürs GPS Gerät. Vom Startpunkt Schwerin Richtung Osten einmal quer durch die Seenplatte, dann hoch nach Usedom und an der Küste entlang nach Westen über Rügen und Darß wieder zurück, so ist mein Plan.

Im Netz habe ich die beiden Wanderwege E9 und E9a gefunden:
http://www.auf-nach-mv.de/wandern-naturparkweg
http://www.auf-nach-mv.de/ostseekuestenwanderweg

Beide Wege sind vom Verlauf her für meine Tour geeigenet - aber machen sie auch mit dem MTB Spass? Kennt jemand die Wege, ggf. auch nur Abschnitte davon und kann berichten? Was für ein Untergrund ist zu erwarten, wie sieht es mit schwer fahrbaren Sandpassagen aus?

Wäre schön, wenn ich ein paar Informationen dazu bekäme.


----------



## +Paule+ (27. Oktober 2015)

Frag mal Lotte.2000… ich glaube der kennt sich da aus: Trans Mecklenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Oktober 2015)

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## HorstBond (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin.
Ich kenne die Strecke von Ahlbeck bis Stralund. Und die bin ich (großteils) auch mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Also meist Asphalt, paar Plattenwege und geschotterte Waldwege. Auf Usedom ist es , besonders auf dem Küstenweg im Wald, "hügeliger" als man vielleicht vermuten würde. Dort kann man den Weg auch etwas abändern, von Karlshagen nach Peenemünde, dort mit der Fähre nach Freest rüber (am Hafen ein Fischbrötchen essen) und über Lubmin an der Küste lang nach Greifswald. Ach ja und von Greifswald nach Stralsund kann man parallel zur B105 ein echt langes Stück (gute 10km) feinstes Kopfsteinpflaster fahren wenn man möchte


----------



## Hegi (29. Oktober 2015)

Hier sind zwei Links mit Tracks, wo du dir den Teilabschnitt Schwerin - Plau am See mal anschauen kannst!

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.63710.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84786.html

Und hier ist zwei Track weiter Richtung Müritz

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17423.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.15572.html

Alles eine Mischung aus Gelände und Asphalt!

Gruß hegi


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Oktober 2015)

Die von Dir geplante Route kenne ich zwar nicht, aber MTB macht in McPom durchaus Sinn, wenn mans etwas komfortabler und weniger anstrengend mag. Welliges Gelände mit auch schon mal steileren, kurzen Rampen sind häufiger als man so glaubt und viele kleine "Straßen" nicht asphaltiert und tiefsandig oder mit altem Kopfsteinpflaster versehen. Ich hab am Plauer See mit dem MTB-Fahren angefangen (obwohl ich MTBs optisch immer gehaßt habe) speziell weil ich die Wege nicht mehr mit typischen Tourenradreifen sondern mit dicken Profilreifen fahren wollte. 
Wegen der Wegebeschaffenheit würde ich die Tagesleistungen auch eher vorsichtig planen.


----------



## Hegi (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du den Plauer See mit ganz vielen Trails einbauen möchtest, habe ich hier auch noch eine Tour

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84787.html

Plauer See ohne MTB macht auch keinen Spaß!


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. Oktober 2015)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich kenne die Strecke von Ahlbeck bis Stralund. Und die bin ich (großteils) auch mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Also meist Asphalt, paar Plattenwege und geschotterte Waldwege. Auf Usedom ist es , besonders auf dem Küstenweg im Wald, "hügeliger" als man vielleicht vermuten würde. Dort kann man den Weg auch etwas abändern, von Karlshagen nach Peenemünde, dort mit der Fähre nach Freest rüber (am Hafen ein Fischbrötchen essen) und über Lubmin an der Küste lang nach Greifswald. Ach ja und von Greifswald nach Stralsund kann man parallel zur B105 ein echt langes Stück (gute 10km) feinstes Kopfsteinpflaster fahren wenn man möchte



Ich würde vermutlich mit der Fähre von Peenemünde direkt nach Rügen übersetzen, denn die Strecke über Greifswald nach Stralsund sieht auf der ADFC Karte ziemlich doof aus. Die längere Kopfsteinpflaster-Passage direkt an der Bundesstrasse kann man da gut erkennen und da hätte ich wirklich keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. Oktober 2015)

Hegi schrieb:


> Wenn du den Plauer See mit ganz vielen Trails einbauen möchtest, habe ich hier auch noch eine Tour
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84787.html
> 
> Plauer See ohne MTB macht auch keinen Spaß!



Danke für die Fülle an Informationen. Ich werde das mal sichten.
Apropos "Sandböden": wir haben hier die "Senne", in deren Sandböden das Wasser nach dem Regen verblüffend schnell versickert und die Trails dann schnell wieder trocken sind und mal recht sauber durch kommt. Ist das in MeckPomm ähnlich?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

von Schwerin bis Sternberg würde ich dir einen anderen Weg vorschlagen. Man kann von Schwerin bis nach Sternberg mit wenig Asphaltstückchen, durch Wälder und durch das alte Speergebiet(Übungsgelände) der Kaserne in Demen bis nach Sternberg kommen.
Ich habe keine Aufzeichnung, bin den Weg aber selber schon gefahren. Am besten bei OSM mal gucken, denn deine ausgewählte Tour sieht stark nach Asphalt aus.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Danke für die Fülle an Informationen. Ich werde das mal sichten.
> Apropos "Sandböden": wir haben hier die "Senne", in deren Sandböden das Wasser nach dem Regen verblüffend schnell versickert und die Trails dann schnell wieder trocken sind und mal recht sauber durch kommt. Ist das in MeckPomm ähnlich?



Teilweise ja, es gibt hier Gebiete mit Sandböden und auch viele mit Lehm. Von Schwerin aus östlich eher Lehm.

Gruß Jens


----------



## HorstBond (30. Oktober 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich würde vermutlich mit der Fähre von Peenemünde direkt nach Rügen übersetzen...



Das geht auch, die Fähre direkt nach Rügen fährt halt nicht täglich (soweit ich das gelesen hab) und kostet auch bisschen was.

Andere Alternative ist die Fähre in Stahlbrode (zwischen Greifswald und Stralsund). Die fährt von April bis November und da bist du mit 2,50€ dabei.

Wann soll die Tour eigentlich stattfinden?

Wünsche gutes gelingen und bitte später berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ab morgen sind wir in Freest auf dem Campingplatz für 5 Tage. Hätte jemand Lust auf ne Runde Mtb um Freest.
Gruß  Heiko


----------

